# Johnsen's Silicone Lubricant



## Vryon (May 2, 2009)

I sprayed Johnsen's Silicone Lubricant abit, after awhile. My cube gone white grey colour where i sprayed, but its smooths. Will the cube spoil if it keep going like this ?


----------



## Vryon (May 2, 2009)

One Thing, It works better than Jig-A-Loo like 5 times


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 3, 2009)

My CRC does that too to some of my cubes, and I can safely say that there is no damage to my type D. It scrapes off after a while I think.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (May 3, 2009)

Vryon said:


> One Thing, It works better than Jig-A-Loo like 5 times



What's that supposed to mean("like 5 times")????


----------



## JTW2007 (May 3, 2009)

Five times better than Jig-a-loo I presume. No, this won't harm your cubes at all.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (May 3, 2009)

That's a pretty biased comment....


----------



## JTW2007 (May 4, 2009)

Mine? Short.


----------



## James (May 4, 2009)

I get that gray stuff often after lubricating.

I'm not sure if this works, but try putting hand sanitizer in the cube, working it in for a few minutes, washing the cube, and then scraping off the gray stuff.


----------



## spdcbr (May 4, 2009)

Put the cube in warm water for a few minutes and it should come right off.


----------



## Vryon (May 4, 2009)

Errr, its like some spot of the cube turn white-grey. 
At the back of the silicone spray, its say " IT MAY DAMAGE SOME PLASTIC "


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (May 4, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Mine?



Yeah, and I know you said "I presume" but...ah whatever lol.

P.S. - The gray stuff doesn't matter...just leave it...that's what makes smooth.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 4, 2009)

That's because I did presume, but only for lack of information or a better answer. I could also have said assume, which would have been more accurate.


----------



## Vryon (May 4, 2009)

But even the core turn grey, i mean like 2/4 of the cube turn gray O__O. And its a white colour grey.

P.S - Turn white O__O


----------



## JTW2007 (May 5, 2009)

You may have overlubed it. I don't know. It may look really bad, but it doesn't have a long term affect on the cube whatsoever.


----------



## Vryon (May 5, 2009)

Well, I just a little lube like 1 press into the cube.. Thats over lubed ?


----------



## JTW2007 (May 5, 2009)

No, you should be totally fine. It may look weird, but no worries, it'll perform fine.


----------



## Vryon (May 5, 2009)

Alright, thx


----------



## jambob28 (May 5, 2009)

will this stuff make my cubes fast


----------



## jambob28 (May 5, 2009)

compared to like halfords silicone spray or maplins silicone spray


----------

